# brand new drag wheels for sale



## discounttireprodigy (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry guys I forgot to read the stickied rules for the for sale sections. :/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/gto-forums-fs-ft-wtt-forums-rules-please-read-before-posting-16433/


----------



## discounttireprodigy (Jun 9, 2010)

plus I have it in the wrong section of the forums.


----------

